# EXIF data missing in Lightroom



## dingdong (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

When importing NEF files in Lightroom, I notice that basic EXIF data is available in LR, but not all. I find this to be a problem as I then have to use another application to see the missing EXIF data.

I can see basic things such as exposure and ISO, but I can not see for example flash compensation or other data that is captured in the NEF file.

I use LR4, and my camera is a Nikon D700.

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Apr 25, 2012)

You need to separate the EXIF metadata into two parts The EXIF standard specifies the fields that are present in ALL cameras. This is the first part. There is a special field called Manufacturers Notes. This field is a structure defined by each manufacturer and varies in structure and elements according to the manufacturer's requirements. This is the second part. The Metadata panel does nto contain all EXIF fields and never contains the parsed Manufacturer's Notes field.

Also on the Metadata panel header is a dropdown List box that offers various subsets of the Metadata displayed in the panel.  Usually this displays the "Default" list of Metadata Items.  Jeffrey Freidl offers a Plugin called jfMetadataPresets that allows you the user to create your own metadata display list in the Metadata panel This Plugin features every metadata item available to LR.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 25, 2012)

Also, Jeffrey's Metadata Viewer plug-in shows all of the metadata, even that in Maker Notes, provided the camera is supported by exiftool (that's what it uses under the hood).


----------



## dingdong (Apr 25, 2012)

Extremely useful !    Thanks !!!


----------

